# I am going to have LOTS of bunnies



## GLENMAR (Mar 22, 2013)

Ok. Maybe I am counting my rabbits before they hatch. 
But I had such a hard time getting my rabbits bred. 
Now the bucks finally know what to do, and the does are in
the mood. I bred a New Zealand and two American Blues within 
48 hours. Tomorrow I will breed the second New Zealand. I am 
Hoping for at least 25 babies. Some will be added to my herd. Some 
will be for the freezer, and some may be for sale.


----------



## greenbean (Mar 22, 2013)

Good luck!    I hope you get lots of babies!


----------



## KS Homesteader (Mar 25, 2013)

Sounds like Spring has sprung there in Virginia!!

Looking forward to hearing how things turn out.  Best of luck to you.


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 15, 2013)

Getting closer. They are due this week, and one is starting to pull hair!!


----------



## animalmom (Apr 16, 2013)

Remember we all love pictures of the little "poppers" so keep your camera handy!  Congrats all around.


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 19, 2013)

No babies yet. 
:/


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 22, 2013)

So far only 1 doe had 4 babies. I think I missed 2. One more is due Wednesday.
She is really grumpy. She growls at me when I pass her cage.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Apr 22, 2013)

*Yay congrats! Good luck, hope you get lots of babies! *


----------



## starlingsbaby (May 9, 2013)

I have a mni rex that is due in in 3 weeks. it is my first time and i will post pics of mama and daddy in a lil bit them i will def post pics of babies when they come,,but if anyone can offer any advice it would be great.


----------



## natem (May 9, 2013)

That is like the best feeling ever, besides the day they are all born happy and healthy! Good luck!


----------

